# Snake tours in Turkey



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am going to Turkey in August and would like to do some hikes to find the different vipers there. I would also like to handle and milk some of them however I have no DWA experience and need to find a professional that knows where the snakes are and how to handle them. 

Anyone who can point me in the right direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Why would you want to handle and milk these snakes if you have no DWA experience ? 
Trust me , I've had over twenty years of DWA experience and when warmed up xanthina will nail you .. it's swift 

It is highly unlikely you will see any vipers in August . The times i've been in that month i've seen nothing but agamas and the odd Dhals whip snake . 
Very little moves , even at night or early morning


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Just adding to the above . Even those that have been in this interest for a long time never milk snakes unless collecting for research . 

Cheers, 
Al


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

As Al said, why would you want to milk a snake? Pinning a viper without the correct knowledge/training can result in an injured snake, or a dead person.


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for your replies 
I now understand that milking is unanimously seen as a bad idea.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

You're welcome Westie , 
Please play safe .. Take a camera and capture the animals in image instead 
if you see them  
Oh and, enjoy your time in Turkey .. great place 
Al


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks 
Photography seems more enjoyable anyway


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

westie2345 said:


> Thanks
> Photography seems more enjoyable anyway


And as a bonus, you get of keep all your limbs intact. : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

August in southern Turkey is far too hot to do any hiking!


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Where abouts in turkey are you off too?

I went in July last year, during the day it reached 40c+ during the day in the shade! i went out for a number of treks into the wood and through fields and saw agamas, toads and one small brown unidentified snake (it was brown, 2ft max, with a dark ring around its neck)

Other than that i struggled to see any forms of life other than the local's goats.

One odditiy actually was a lizard i could have sworn was a five lined skink! (any suggestions?)

Ben


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

Good luck. All ive managed to see in Turkey was a whip snake..


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

When i went out to kos last year i spent hours trying to find snakes even made my own custom hook from a bamboo cane and one of the hotels coathangers lol. and i found nothing plenty of tracks but no snakes........ but then i walk to beach typical no camera and theres a dog doing its nuts at summint in the grass so i went over to have a closer look and theres a snake there with its tounge hanging out and a pungent scent so i was like 99.9% it was a grass snake looks slightly different to our own native ones even then though i used a couple of sticks as a hook and moved it away from the dog and he chilled out and went off into the bushes unharmed. ive never kept dwa but if pucked up adders for years but in kos and some of the countries over that way i wouldnt trust there hospitals. and i believe kos has blunt nose vipers and i wouldnt fancy being tagged an i imagine the speed they move/strike is alot faster due to warmer climates


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

alfiealbino said:


> Where abouts in turkey are you off too?
> 
> I went in July last year, during the day it reached 40c+ during the day in the shade! i went out for a number of treks into the wood and through fields and saw agamas, toads and one small brown unidentified snake (it was brown, 2ft max, with a dark ring around its neck)
> 
> ...


Marmaris, when I went last year it peaked at 54C

Snake possibly a mountain viper or montepelier


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Have a look at the trip reports on www.fieldherping.eu Plenty of Turkish herps on there.


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks, great forum but a bit awkward to navigate.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Have a look in the near and middle east section that is where the Turkish reports are.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

westie2345 said:


> Thanks, great forum but a bit awkward to navigate.


But truthfull : victory:


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

colinm said:


> Have a look in the near and middle east section that is where the Turkish reports are.


Thanks


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

one thing to take into consideration i the fact turkey isnt part of the eu so if u get bit ur medical insurance is going to need to cover it and i imagine there not gonna be too happy about paying out for someone thats knowingly picked up a venomous snake


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

westie2345 said:


> Marmaris, when I went last year it peaked at 54C
> 
> Snake possibly a mountain viper or montepelier


I've been to Marmaris before..never again. 

There is however some lovely hilly woodland in that area.


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

TW said:


> I've been to Marmaris before..never again.
> 
> There is however some lovely hilly woodland in that area.


 I thought it was great too much of a party town for snakes though


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree. August and other peak summer months are too hot. We found a number of interesting snakes in April last year, including _xanthina_ on the Turkish border. Good fun! _xanthina_ can move like an elapid - before you know it they're sitting on your knee.

_Dolichophis caspius_ hate me - one bit me, but I blame Axel and co.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

pythondave82 said:


> I agree. August and other peak summer months are too hot. We found a number of interesting snakes in April last year, including _xanthina_ on the Turkish border. Good fun! _xanthina_ can move like an elapid - before you know it they're sitting on your knee.
> 
> _Dolichophis caspius_ hate me - one bit me, but I blame Axel and co.
> 
> ...


 Damn my parents for picking the wrong month. Nice website.


----------

